
Ask HN: Who's writing Verilog/VHDL, and what are you writing with it? - LastZactionHero
Recently I&#x27;ve been relearning Verilog with an FPGA. It&#x27;s a lot of fun for me, but I&#x27;ve never written for hardware professionally and I&#x27;m curious about those of you out there who are.<p>For those of you who use an HDL on a daily basis, what are you writing? What&#x27;s the project? What industry? What are your tools&#x2F;stack?
======
someguy12
I work for a small trading firm. Our trading platform is on FPGA. I use
SystemVerilog for both RTL and testbenches. I edit in Sublime with a
SystemVerilog plugin. I use Sublime's build system to call Modelsim/Questa
commands to catch errors inline. I run sims in Questa. I build with Jenkins
calling Vivado Tcl scripts and use Perl to scrape the logs and timing reports
to determine if a build was successful.

